# Help!!!Which SMPS should i go for???



## helboy (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I am actually a bit confused.And i need any advice soon. 
I am going for a new rig.The config as below 
AMD X2 5200+ 
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM S2H 
Corsair Value 1Gb *2 DDR2 667Mhz 
Seagate 250GB SATA2 
Seagate 40GB IDE(old hdd) 
SONY DVD RW 
Viewsonic 17" wide TFT 

I have a UPS that I bought around 18 months earlier for my old machine.It is an HCL 600va(360W output).At that time there was no other 600W UPS available. 
So which SMPS should I go for?My assembler is advising me to go for a 650W UMAX SMPS but another friend told me to go for 500W or 550W SMPS as the UPS wont support the 650W SMPS.So which should i go for?And btw i dont intend to spend more than rs.1500/- for the smps. 

Pls reply with ur valuable comments. 

Thanks


----------



## dare_devil (Aug 11, 2008)

i think u atleast need 600w smps for ur config, abt ur ups, u ask that to retailer or company support


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 11, 2008)

A 500W SMPS is more than enough, but to be on a lil' bit EXTRA as well as safer side, go in for a 550W... but ur PC really wont eat up 550W , believe me.... 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 11, 2008)

500 watts is enough,iam using zeb 500in my system for past 10 months no problem till now.

my config is same as urs
Athlon 64 X2 5200+,Asus M2N-E ,Transcend 2GB 800Mhz ,Asus EN8600GT 256Mb,WD 320GB HDD ,Dell 198WFP,LG DVDWriter,Zeb500W Pure Platinum


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 11, 2008)

if you plan to add a graphics card later on you can go for 550 or 600W, otherwise 500W should be enough, I'm using 400W with AMD 3600+ and have had no problems till now.
By the way, last month my motherboard suddenly stopped working after there was a fault with the switch (it is now gone to MSI's service center). could the smps be responsible for it?


----------



## helboy (Aug 11, 2008)

First of all *THANK YOU*!!!   guys i didnt xpect a reply so soon.it was really heartwarming to c so many replies .this forum roxxxxxx 

i think i will be upgrading to a 3850/3870 graphics card inside of 3 months.so hav to include it too.my main concern is with the power of the UPS only.i tried to ask around and got mixed replies.that is y i am confused.some say 600va is enough and others say it wont do.i think ill sniff around for a couple of more days.


----------



## techtronic (Aug 12, 2008)

Use this tool to find out your SMPS Wattage
*www.extreme.outervision.com/powercalc.jsp


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 12, 2008)

600W SMPS will be good enough for that config.Also make sure the SMPS you get has a reading of 30+ amperes on the +12V railing.This is perhaps more important thing to consider than overall wattage.You may be interested in this article.:
*compreviews.about.com/od/cases/a/PSUWattage.htm


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 12, 2008)

GO in for a 550W SMPS if u plan to add things later to ur rig.. 

and yes, this forum roxxx... coz everyone gets replies sooner than expected (as said in ur earlier post) 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## helboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanx for all the replies..

one more thing i am still confused about is that whether i should upgrade my UPS in case i decide tyo go forth with the 650W SMPS or continue using the current one..my doubt is whether the 600Va ups will accomodate a PC with 650W smps!im at a total loss at that one.any info?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

600Va will be albe to accomodate it.
But if better backup is your priority then go for 1kV UPS.


----------



## helboy (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry to go off without any news,
i assembled my machine with a UMAX 650W SMPS(PSU).had an issue with the mobo right after one week.had to send it for replacement.seems the heat sensor on the mobo malfunctioned.took 1 week to get it replaced from Gigabyte.but now working like hellfire  rite now playing LOTR:BFME1 with full settings and without a hitch.also installed xplane9 and GTA4.xplane ran with medium settings and GTA with full settings and x1 antialiasing.hehehe.dont kno if its that much to brag about.but im happy.couldnt install COD4 at first try.will try next week.installed SUSE 11 but could not figure out how to add xmms into it (me a noob in linux u c.).micrsoft virtual pc with wn xp as guest running alright.

anyways my x2 is working like as it shud.

***update**
my friend got a x2 5600+ with same as mine.he was a die hard intel fan  but when he researched for almost 15 days ,he realized the perfect ,top of the line ,inside his budget low end gaming pc caould be put together only with AMD.hehehe.so he cam to me for help.one more convert to the camp


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^

GTA4..... where do u live???...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ Somewhere with a time machine... cuz GTA4 is getting released 20 days from now


----------



## Bandu (Oct 29, 2008)

What about the UPS? What did you do about it?


----------



## helboy (Nov 8, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^^
> 
> GTA4..... where do u live???...



 i kno its way too out of sync.but i am not a gr8 fan of FPS/RPG.i play mostly strategy.so i dont usually dip my hands on latest FPS/RPG titles.the only FPS i played with any intewrest was Max Payne 1.even 2 didnt get me going for more than the first two chapters hehehe.at the time i got the GTA SA it was one of the most graphic intensive games and i cudnt play full throttle on my old machine .so i jus installed to c the difference.



Bandu said:


> What about the UPS? What did you do about it?



nothing.i am using my 600va now.no probs till now.i get around 15 mints backup too.guess its ok.ill change it when it breaks down.maybe in a years time.


----------

